# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Baffle for a coffee can stove

## chimpac

The following is my method of installing a baffle in a 6" can to make the cooking surface the hottest part of the stove, to give control for a slow steady burn and to eliminate the need for a spark arrestor.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

baffle in shortest possible 6" can
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Spacer is used to mark the added flexible edge that follows the inside of the can and spaces the baffle from under the cook surface. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

vinegar bottle treatment to counter sink hole for strength when hot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
baffle bent ready to go in

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



tallest 6"can I have found. Front feed door cut out leaving tabs on top edge. Slits for door jamb are cut after tabs are bent in. Door jamb with slide door beside.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Smoke port cut out, tabs left on lower edge for baffle

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Baffle pulled tight to the back and tabs bent around smoke port tabs


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ready to roll up tabs to make a channel for smoke connector latch pin (nail).
Rolled up tabs can be seen on short stove beside.

If anyone wants to make one, the only way I know of to get the size right for the pattern is to fax it.

----------


## your_comforting_company

excellent post and pics!
thanks for sharing!

----------


## crashdive123

Is that galvanized meteal in your construction.  Since you have previously posted pictures of your set-up and using it inside your shelter, is that a concern?

----------


## chimpac

> Is that galvanized meteal in your construction.  Since you have previously posted pictures of your set-up and using it inside your shelter, is that a concern?


Yes it is, and so is fresh paint on a stove. Fumes from the coating on the baffle will not hurt you because it is all going up the chimney. The galvanizied coating on the outside of chimney/stove has to be burned off. So I always fire a stove outside by itself before I paint it then I fire it again, very hot each time.There are some parts that get hotter than others and you can see the change in the appearance of the metal. If one wanted to be extra cautious a torch could be used to burn off all parts. I always have lots of ventilation the first trip out with a new stove. We are talking about zinc which every healthy person has in his body so its not like lead. Welders have to be careful around zinc fumes.

----------


## chimpac

(quote)  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
I like take down box stoves, the Kifaru for example or the one I am working on right now for the homemade stove and shelter thread. These are not the very best heating (still can run me out of the shelter) but rock in terms of cooking and packablilty. Toss in a warming tray and it is like having a kitchen on the fly.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
(end quote)
The top picture shows a red hot chimney stack robber on a stove without a baffle.
The chimney gets red hot and not the cooking surface when there is no baffle.
A baffle is harder to do in a horizontal stove without smoking in the shelter.
The thermosyphon action is not as strong as a vertical stove

Chimpac stove pictures as followup to above baffle pictures

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This photo shows were the connector latch pin spears thru the smoke port channel, formed when the baffle was put in. This can is a cookie tin, bigger than a coffee can. It was chosen because it had a slip cover and fits tight to the stove . It is important to have the bottom tight to limit the air for a slow gassifier burn.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The grate in the cone shaped bottom cover can be seen thru the feed door.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



The ash catcher/ shield is off. This bottom door is closed when burning a full load of wood and open wide to burn out the charcoal or keep a small fire hot.

----------


## Rick

Very nice post!! Good job.

----------


## chimpac

Just another word or two about the possibility of this system being used by backpackers. I am interested in opinions for or against.

The stove/chimney can be made to weigh as light as (I am guessing) 18 ounces maybe less using one chimney section made with titanium and other parts aluminum. When it is made with all steel the total weight of stove/chimney is 2lbs.

It remains to be seen if it is worth the trouble to make the stove body with titanium considering the price and weight of a tin can.

The smallest tapered chimney is 2.5”x 40”. The 20” sections nest and can be rolled up with a sleep pad. All other parts are packed in the stove, the smallest practical size of stove being 5”x5”

The chimney is centerpole for a weather tight tarp.

 Is there is anything out there for a four season shelter that is better for cost or comfort?
What is the weight of your tent or tarp, stove, and how much fuel you will carry for each day out?

----------


## Rick

I don't know about a backpacker stove. I wouldn't have a fire in any of my backpacker tents. I don't even cook inside of one. I'll cheat and use the vestibule if it's raining but that's about it.

----------


## finallyME

chimpac, your stove is great.  I wish you could put up more pictures to get a better feel for it. I would like to make one.  But, I know your time is limited.
As for a backpacking stove, that is a big "depends".  It depends entirely on your individual style of backpacking, your environment, the local rules, etc.  It definitely won't fit everyone.  But, it's weight helps it fit more than other stoves in tents.  It's price is also very attractive.  A lot of winter campers will love it.  Some won't be able to use it (local rules).  For some (like yourself) it is great in the shoulder seasons as well.  But, to stop rambling, remember that your stove is great, even though it isn't a fix all.

----------

